# What Would You Do??



## kc4boysmom (Apr 23, 2005)

Here's my problem......We got the new camper a couple weeks ago, took it out once and DH cross threaded the tongue jack. So........me in my wonderful wifedom, order him an ELECTRIC jack off of ebay. I was so excited, the auction said it was an Ultra-Fab 3500, the biggest and best on the market and they wanted $143.50 for it. I checked around and you can't get one here from an RV store for less than $300, so I grabbed it quick. Anyway, it gets here yesterday and it's not the 3500, but the 3002, a lower and not as powerful model. I mean, it'll do the job with no problem, it's just that it's not what I ordered. I emailed the seller (RVWHOLESALERS) and he said that it was a typo. Well it was typoed all thru the auction because it said word for word what the advertisement for the 3500 said. I told him I wanted the jack that I ordered and he would gladly send it for $93 more dollars!!!!! I know that's still a heck of a deal but his ad was deceptive and downright false. I told him this in yet another email, and he said he had already changed the ad to read right, which I checked and he didn't. He supposedly has 184 to sell so 184 more people are gonna get tricked by this guy. What would you do? Do I email ebay and turn him in or just go camping an know that I got a great deal on a jack. (not as GREAT of a deal as I thought, but still $50 less than I would have paid at the local store)

Kayse


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

RVWholesalers has a great reputation, I can't believe they would resort to this. Call ebay and do it soon. Only one time was I burned on ebay and I kept giving the guy a chance to make it right until the time to do anything was expired. This seems like an obvious bait and switch to me and if it is an honest mistake then you should be compensated and the ad changed for everyone else buying. This is unbelievable. Do they think you are stupid and won't know the difference? Did you pay with a credit card? Call them, and dispute the charge.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

before we can help you with free advice.... 

First -- need to know how you paid for this

If you paid by PayPal then lodge a complaint with PayPal and they will get your money back.

If you paid directly by Credit Card then call your credit card company ASAP and they will credit the money back.

DO NOT LEAVE NEGATIVE COMMENTS ABOUT HIM YET ON EBAY -- YOU WANT TO DO THIS AFTER ALL IS SAID AND DONE...

Ebay will be of no help to you -- they have already gooten their money and good luck even finding a phone number -- hopefully you paid via a credit card...

--

I have a feeling though that this RVWHOLESALERS on Ebay you are dealing with is not the same one that is at RVWHOLESALER (877.877.4494)... I have bought a couple of things from the true RVWHOLESALER and they have always done a great job in the custmer support area...


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Oh, I think you should contact EBay customer service. EBay also has a service like arbitration (called Square Trade) that will work to. File complaints with Ebay, Square Trade, PayPal...everyone. They will change their tune. You are owed a refund or the correct jack. And they pay return shipping.

Randy


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

That's a tough one. I would contact rvwholsalers again and let them know what your intentions are. If they don't send you the correct one, that was already paid for, you will file complaints with the org. mentioned above, as well as on ebay under seller comments. That may be enough to get them to think twice about it, and if it's worth the negative comment.

You could split the difference, I'll pay the $92 bucks, but YOU pay shipping for both items??

Guess it comes down to what you would be willing to pay, and if you want to give them your business.

Let us know how it turns out.

Ron


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> filing complaints with Ebay, Paypal, etc etc is going to do nothing but take time. You simply want your money back.
> [snapback]36263[/snapback]​


Actually that is not true. EBay and Square Trade do a good job resolving problems. At least that has been my experience. I don't think she wants her money back. She wants the item that was listed for the price it was auctioned for. Sure, this option will take some time, but problems like this sometimes need time.

Your agressive option is to do like others say and simply let your CC company handle it. They all have forms (the dispute must be in writing) that you fill out explaining what happened. You paid for something that you did not get. The CC company will issue a "charge back" to the seller. That will get their attention. Or, the CC company may just credit you back if they don't care to go after such a small amount.

Randy


----------



## kc4boysmom (Apr 23, 2005)

Here is the link to his ebay store and the jack in question......

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...sspagename=WD1V

and I see he STILL hasn't changed the information to reflect what he's really selling!

I used paypal to buy it, and it came 1/2 out of my paypal balance and 1/2 from my checking account. This was one of the very few items I didn't charge to my credit card (stupid stupid stupid). I was actually proud of myself for NOT charging something and paying for it outright!!

ARGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I e mailed them and asked which model is this ad for, I ll let you know when they respond to it.

John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I e mailed them and asked which model is this ad for, I ll let you know when they respond to it.
> 
> John
> [snapback]36287[/snapback]​


He just posted

On May-13-05 at 10:46:07 PDT, seller added the following information:

This Item IS The 3000 Not The 3500 I Am Sorry For Any Inconvience

Guess he must have been inuadated with questions ....


----------



## kc4boysmom (Apr 23, 2005)

Or could it be that I emailed him and threatened him.......









heehee


----------



## kc4boysmom (Apr 23, 2005)

Look at this email I just got!!!!

Kayse,

This incident was a mistake in the listing and we are contacting all of our purchasing customers to have the situation corrected. You have 3 options, which I have included below to resolve this situation. Please let me know which you choose and I will happy to remedy this misunderstanding.

Receive a complete refund of your purchase price (including shipping if applicable) on returned product 
Receive the stated 3500lb electric tongue jack for no additional charge on return of the original shipped product 
Keep the original shipped product and receive a credit for the difference in price.

Jared Tolbert

Sales Manager

Durnell's RV Sales & Service

RVWholesalers.com

10601 St. Rt. 235 North

Lakeview, Ohio 43331

937.843.9000 - Phone

937.843.9300 - Fax

YEEHAW!! Justice prevails!! Thanks for your help and advice everyone!!!!!!!

Kayse


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I would take the 3500 in trade -- but who pays for shipping back???


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

kc4boysmom said:


> Look at this email I just got!!!!
> 
> Kayse,
> 
> ...


I don't think that you can expect them to do more than that. This is a sign of a company interested in keeping their customers happy.

It is ashame that they made a mistake, but they are stepping up to the plate and doing the right thing, that is the difference between companies that make it and the ones that don't. I for one will not have a problem doing business with this company in the future.

Gary


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

I am so glad they are making efforts to do the right thing. They have restored their good name.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Looks like Parker_Outbacker came closest with his recommendation to contact them with your intentions. Is this about right?

If so, Parker_Outbacker - you are awarded 1000pts!

Points are worthless but now you can say you got a 1000pt award!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The 3000 is fine and plenty of power for your application. I would keep it and take the refund. It's the easiest way.


----------

